# [Q] Is my phone fried ?



## gh0stdata

Hello!

Ok so i was ODINng back to froyo so i could flash ICZen 1.4 from scratch and my Odin froze during factory.rfs (i dont recall exactly) and well, i know i shouldnt had turned it off but i knew also that it wasnt going to move so i had to do it. I turned it off then unplugged. Here i am now after about 1 hour of leaving everything unplugged and off the phone while trying combos to boot it up to Download mode but with no avail.

I've had this phone for a year nd a half. This has happened to me before but i recovered it but now it seems hopeless even after doing the technique to revive it..

Is it fried ?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Have you tried the jig? You can search on xda for it, I haven't seen it posted over here. There are instructions on how to build it, or you can buy one for a few bucks if skorpn is still making them.

Sent from my ICZen experience, via Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stdata

i was hoping to not have to buy anything dang


----------



## Br1cK'd

I assume you have tried all the normal button combos to get to dl mode. What always works for me is, power off/pull battery, reinsert the battery, hold down both volume buttons, and plug in the usb cable connected to your pc.

You might want to try the gb bootloader method too, which is just holding volume up while doing the same process as above. If you just can't get into dl mode at all, the jig is your next best bet.

One more option is to search for Adam Outler's Unbrickable Vibrant mod, and see if any of that can help you. Hope you get it fixed.

Sent from my ICZen experience, via Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stdata

Thank you br1ckd for ur advice. I was hoping you'd come to my rescue. well we'll see what happens


----------



## gh0stdata

this is horrible i cannot live without my vibrant .. i dont have any dam savings or a job. ok i guess this is goodbye until then. thanks for all ur work br1ckd, keep making ur work, if i were u id be proud of who u are


----------



## Br1cK'd

I appreciate the good words and I sincerely hope you find a way to fix it. Sometimes just pulling the battery and walking away for a little while, you can come back to it with a fresh mindset.

I don't have a jig, or I would offer to let you borrow it. I know skorpn wasn't charging much for them, 10 bucks maybe.

Sent from my ICZen experience, via Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

I just fried my spare vib again..lolz twice in a month..I realized that if I odin to JFD with GB bootloaders its fine, But if I odin the 2.2 froyo tar without going back to froyo bootloaders, it's done for the count.So beware fyi.


----------



## lapdog01

tampavib said:


> this is horrible i cannot live without my vibrant .. i dont have any dam savings or a job. ok i guess this is goodbye until then. thanks for all ur work br1ckd, keep making ur work, if i were u id be proud of who u are


Have you connected vibe via usb to pc with battery out? If not try that, let it sit for awhile then insert batt while holding d'load combo. I brought back a friends vibe from the brink this way....good luck


----------



## dougfresh

Woow!Lapdog that was a close call.I learned the hard way


----------



## lapdog01

tampavib said:


> Woow!Lapdog that was a close call.I learned the hard way


Yeah ..Woulda had to give her my vibe, and then I'm stuck using the HD2.....I can't even remember the Rom I flashed on that phone. I don't even remember where it is lol


----------



## gh0stdata

success guys ! im getting a replacement from samsung, glad i have the lifetime warranty


----------



## dougfresh

Good to hear ghost!! Join the funhouse over in ICZenwich Forum when ya get it in!!


----------



## gh0stdata

Can't wait to flash ICZen with Dust theme !!


----------



## Annex

tampavib said:


> I just fried my spare vib again..lolz twice in a month..I realized that if I odin to JFD with GB bootloaders its fine, But if I odin the 2.2 froyo tar without going back to froyo bootloaders, it's done for the count.So beware fyi.


I always odin back to 2.1, but yes very good to know. +1


----------



## Br1cK'd

I've been keeping p with this thread, and wondering what 2.2 package you used in Odin?

I always Odin back to Eugene's JK2 Odin package, which incudes the froyo bootloaders, and I've never had a problem. I know his file isn't hosted anymore because it was on MultiUpload, but I have it, and wonder if I should upload it for y'all. I've gone back to froyo with it multiple times from ICS, and its always rock solid.


----------



## dougfresh

B you should definetely post it for others.As for myself in good to go with JFD(wonder why!).To be honest, I haven't odined for many months prior so perhaps I got careless.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I've been keeping p with this thread, and wondering what 2.2 package you used in Odin?
> 
> I always Odin back to Eugene's JK2 Odin package, which incudes the froyo bootloaders, and I've never had a problem. I know his file isn't hosted anymore because it was on MultiUpload, but I have it, and wonder if I should upload it for y'all. I've gone back to froyo with it multiple times from ICS, and its always rock solid.


I would like to have that . I have always odin'd to JFD. then to a 2.2, then cm7, then ICS, Dunno if I need all these steps but it's always worked for me flawlessly. However I wouldn't mind skipping eclair.


----------



## dougfresh

I always JFD, overstock tar, cm7 then ics


----------



## Br1cK'd

I posted Eugene373's JK2 package in the 2nd post of the ICZ thread. It contains the Froyo bootloaders. Hope it helps at least somebody.


----------



## gh0stdata

luckily i still have eugenes package as well. i got it before it ceased . Problem was that my odin froze and i had to turn off the phone.

Well now to find out if i have download mode in this beast!

hurray for download mode !! xDD

it might be me but this device appears to have even more vibrant colors


----------

